# Sweet!



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea!!! This is what we were missing... nice going.


----------



## Mikelele (Nov 8, 2006)

*WoW*

Hey this is a great idea! We'vre got 6 months and a couple of weeks left to Halloween. I'd better get crackin'!! =)


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Where is that great link about the pneumatics...that needs to be added for sure!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Mikelele,

Yes this area will be a great asset!

Oh my gosh - only 6 months an some days until Halloween. PANIC MODE is setting in.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great idea! This will be a well-used part of the forum. I can't wait for some of our advanced haunters to post tutorials for some of their classic props as well as new, creative props.

"Six more months 'til Halloween, Halloween, Halloween..."


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

wow this willl be awesome


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

This will be my new "must see" thread. 

Once again, adding to great site!


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

I love it, great idea!!!!!


----------

